# Work VISA for Abudahbi time required



## anwarf1

Dear All,

I will be obliged if anyone of you could tell me that how much time it take for Abudhabi work VISA. As I am from healthcare sector and got job in Private Hospital in Abudhabi. I have already sent my degree & Photographs 3 weeks ago. May i Know how much time more is required from now. 

My hospital HR is not giving me some solid timeline and saying that they will inform me after VISA issuence.

Regards


----------



## rsinner

anwarf1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I will be obliged if anyone of you could tell me that how much time it take for Abudhabi work VISA. As I am from healthcare sector and got job in Private Hospital in Abudhabi. I have already sent my degree & Photographs 3 weeks ago. May i Know how much time more is required from now.
> 
> My hospital HR is not giving me some solid timeline and saying that they will inform me after VISA issuence.
> 
> Regards


Probably because your papers are lying somewhere in the HRs dept's drawers. If they are prompt, then probably a few days, but if not then might take a while. Mine took about 1 month after me chasing them a lot etc etc (I was already in UAE)


----------



## anwarf1

HR said that there is some quota processing in healthcare setup. I dont know..Almost a month is completed


----------



## cubon

We need to be patient. I am as same as your situation. What we can do now is waiting and waiting ! I think it may takes a month or longer depending on the sponsor party. Good luck !


----------



## AlexDhabi

The patience you need before you come to UAE is nothing compared to the patience you will need in the first few weeks here. Worrying about it or emailing the HR people constantly will not usually speed up the process. The security checks done through CID take 2-3 months for most positions.


----------



## anwarf1

AlexDhabi said:


> The patience you need before you come to UAE is nothing compared to the patience you will need in the first few weeks here. Worrying about it or emailing the HR people constantly will not usually speed up the process. The security checks done through CID take 2-3 months for most positions.


But i heard that these sucurity checks are only for Govt. jobs, not for private ones.


----------



## cubon

Security Clearance is required for working in any government/ semi-government companies ( including ADNOC's companies). This process will be done by CICPA ( Critical Infrastructure & Coastal Protection Authority )
More information about this can be found here : Abu Dhabi eGovernment Gateway - Business - Security Clearance 
As process information on the link, we know that once the employers submit all required document to CICPA then they should the receipt then there should be a re-visit day for result.


----------



## abutamim

It took ten days for me. May be HR people are lazy there.


----------



## cubon

10 days for Security Clearance or Visa or for both ? thank you !


----------



## GumbaGumba

My security clearance took just over 2 months


----------

